# Snook and Pompano



## Neuby777 (Jun 29, 2013)

I am returning back to Punta Cana. Last year off my resort in 4-8 foot of water depending on the tides with a shore break waves coming in at 1-2 feet hight I could see snook and pompano cruising around in between the rocks/hard bottom in places and reefs. The water is very clear you can see at least 20 foot down. These fish have probebly never seen lures before they are in a protected area, but I was told I could catch and release them. 

There were native fisherman with cast nets getting pinky sized silver bait that looked like sardines. 

I am taking a few of my breakapart rod's. I have never surf fished. Can you give me a good artificailal to throw at them. Top water, Low pitch, jigs, Poppers, DOA, Berkley gulp. What would you use if sombody armed you with this info. The snook are at least 18" probebly bigger. What test line should I use? 

Mike


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

What size rod are you able to take with you? If a traditional 2piece will work, you have tons if options. If they have to compact down to say 3' or less, you still have some good options. 
Fenwick makes a travel rod series called "Methods" and they're a neat design. One butt section, two mid sections (for two different powers), and two tip options (for multiple actions). So one rod purchase actually gives you 4 options. 
If the snook are 18-25", I'd say you can get away with a pretty light spinning outfit. The Penn Cinflict has a superb drag and the 4000 size should offer plenty of line capacity with 20lb braid. Since you mentioned pompano as well, you could even bring a second spinning reel, say a 2000-3000 size with 10lb braid on it for lighter tackle fishing (and you can build the proper methods rod for such an application with lighter line). 
With the super clear water, you're going to want to use fluorocarbon leader. As for what baits to use, I'd say take a wide selection and see what works. If you can cast it far enough, a small topwater or suspending stick bait might prove useful since the natives were catching similar baits in their nets. It's also tough to beat the effectiveness of Gulp. Make sure you bring some little buck tails jigs (pompano jigs) as well. 
Have fun, and take pictures! Let's see a report when you get back!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

We fished the same type of conditions in Brazil. In the ocean near Sao Paulo, there are lots of rocks that the waves tend to break up onto. We were supposed to be Snook fishing but we were crushing the Pompano with super small knife jigs about 1 1/2 to 2" long. They had trebles on the back and regular knife jig hooks on lanyards on the front. Pink and Orange seemed to be THE colors. 

One final thing. The Pompano were so close to the rock that if you weren't feeling rock, part of the time, you weren't catching anything. They also seemed to be concentrated in eddys that were raging. Snook were there as well but they had been decimated by live bait fishermen. Guys with a half dozen cane poles and live shrimp. I saw piles of 'key chain' size Snook at the cleaning tables. 

It's good that they have some restricted areas in Punta Cana.


----------



## Neuby777 (Jun 29, 2013)

nb&twil said:


> What size rod are you able to take with you? If a traditional 2piece will work, you have tons if options. If they have to compact down to say 3' or less, you still have some good options.
> Fenwick makes a travel rod series called "Methods" and they're a neat design. One butt section, two mid sections (for two different powers), and two tip options (for multiple actions). So one rod purchase actually gives you 4 options.
> If the snook are 18-25", I'd say you can get away with a pretty light spinning outfit. The Penn Cinflict has a superb drag and the 4000 size should offer plenty of line capacity with 20lb braid. Since you mentioned pompano as well, you could even bring a second spinning reel, say a 2000-3000 size with 10lb braid on it for lighter tackle fishing (and you can build the proper methods rod for such an application with lighter line).
> With the super clear water, you're going to want to use fluorocarbon leader. As for what baits to use, I'd say take a wide selection and see what works. If you can cast it far enough, a small topwater or suspending stick bait might prove useful since the natives were catching similar baits in their nets. It's also tough to beat the effectiveness of Gulp. Make sure you bring some little buck tails jigs (pompano jigs) as well.
> Have fun, and take pictures! Let's see a report when you get back!!


 
Just a few 2 piece bass rod with a diawa and shaiamno spinning reals and a 2 piecer with Zebco 33 just because I can. Might use live bait on that one with a bobber. :thumbup:


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

White or chartreuse buck tails


----------

